# Valvula electrónica de vacío



## ivanestrada (Jul 12, 2006)

Buenos días,
con que dispositivo electrónico actual puedo reemplazar la valvula electrónica de vacío PL5727. Debo hacer este cambio lo mas pronto posible ya que este dispositivo ya no se encuentra en el mercado. Agradezco enormemente su colaboración.


----------



## Alfgu (Jul 12, 2006)

Hola Sr Ivan, metase en un foro que se dedica a los aparatos a valvulas, que la direccion es esta, www.elvalvulas.com y alli le pueden ayudar, y tranquilo que las valvulas electronicas todavia no han desaparecido.


----------

